# freesbie boot stop



## ericbsd (Oct 4, 2009)

ok when i try to boot on my new GhostBSD i have this.  

```
Trying to mount root from cd9660:/dev/iso9660/FreeSBIE
Loading configuration files.
No suitable dump device was found.
Entropy harvesting: interrupts ethernet point_to_point kickstart.
mount: /dev/md0.uzip : No such file or directory
Starting file system check:
eval: cannot create /etc/hostid: Read-only file system
/etc/rc: WARNING: could not store hostuuid in /etc/hostid.
Setting hostuuid:4444c4c-3300-1046-8054-c8c04f313931.
Setting hostid: 0x068b990c.\
Mounting local file system:.
Generating MFS /etc partition
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider md1 is ufsid/4ac7fa47e4f574d3.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufside/4ac7fa47e4f574d3 removed.
find: not found
cpio: not found
mtree: not found
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider md1 is ufside/4ac7fa47e4f574d3.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufside/4ac7fa47e4f574d3 removed.

[color="Red"]Sun Oct 4 10:56:45 UTC 2009[/color]<-- stop there.
```
i don't know if this is the kernel or something in my file system.


----------

